# Fedez, monologo pro-Ddl Zan al concerto del primo maggio



## fabri47 (1 Maggio 2021)

Al concerto del primo maggio di Roma, tenutosi quest'anno all'Auditorium Parco della Musica di Roma, a causa del covid-19, il rapper *Fedez *, sul palco, ha fatto un *monologo *(già precedentemente annunciato e che si teme creerà molte tensioni in Rai e nel governo), in cui ha criticato la *Lega *colpevole di ritardare l'approvazione del *Ddl Zan *contro l'omotransfobia. 

"_Ostellari ha deciso che un disegno di legge già approvato alla Camera può tranquillamente essere bloccato dal'iniziativa di un singolo, cioè se stesso. Ma d'altronde Ostellari fa parte di uno schieramento politico che negli anni si è distinto per la sua lotta all'uguaglianza. Vorrei decantarvi un po' di loro aforismi, se posso_" sono state le sue parole. 

Dopodichè, il cantante ha citato frasi degli esponenti leghisti contro i gay come "_I gay incomincino a comportarsi come tutte le persone normali_" di Alessandro Rinaldi, consigliere di Reggio Emilia o "_I gay sono vittime di aberrazioni della natura_" dei consiglieri regionali Luca Lepore e Massimiliano Bastioni. Altri attacchi sul fatto che si sia pensato a priorità, a detta sua, meno importanti rispetto al Ddl Zan, come il vitalizio a Formigoni.

I complimenti su twitter del deputato del PD Alessandro Zan il quale ha creato il Ddl che ha il suo nome: "_Il coraggio di Fedez al concertone dà voce a tutte quelle persone che ancora subiscono violenze e discriminazioni per ciò che sono. Il Senato abbia lo stesso coraggio ad approvare subito una legge per cui l&#8217;Italia non può più attendere. Grazie_".

Fedez ha anche richiamato il premier Mario Draghi ad avere maggior attenzione per il mondo dello spettacolo e criticato il vaticano.

Video al secondo posto.

*Grande tensione tra Fedez e la dirigenza Rai. La Rai, tramite una nota, aveva detto di non chiedere i testi degli artisti che si esibiscono al Concerto del Primo Maggio. Ma il rapper, tramite un video, smentisce tutto e fa vedere la sua telefonata ai vertici Rai, con la vicedirettrice di Rai 3, Ilaria Capitani, che lo esorta a moderare il linguaggio.

La Rai afferma che nel video di Fedez ci sono stati dei tagli. L'azienda, nel comunicato, riporta le parole che non sono state fatte ascoltare nel video: "Mi scusi Fedez, sono Ilaria Capitani, vicedirettrice di Rai3, la Rai non ha proprio alcuna censura da fare. Nel senso che la Rai fa un acquisto di diritti e ripresa, quindi la Rai non è responsabile né della sua presenza, ci mancherebbe altro, né di quello che lei dirà...Ci tengo a sottolinearle che la Rai non ha assolutamente una censura, ok? Non è questo [?] Dopodiché io ritengo inopportuno il contesto, ma questa è una cosa sua".*


----------



## fabri47 (1 Maggio 2021)

[video=youtube;BKxPqHJiWn8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKxPqHJiWn8[/video]


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2021)

Ma questo e quell'altra cretinetta della moglie sono entrati a tutti gli effetti in politica?

Pura immondizia


----------



## fabri47 (1 Maggio 2021)

Siamo passati dai primo maggio con i Litfiba dei tempi d'oro (che indignavano la politica ed il vaticano) e le ospitate di Robert Plant ad un soggetto imbarazzante Fedez che fa la parte del (finto) paladino, che in realtà serve il potere che a sua volta lo applaude. E c'è chi parla di "coraggio"  .


----------



## fabri47 (1 Maggio 2021)

Mammamia Fedez, quanto fai paura!  
[video=youtube;I1NifClS7o8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1NifClS7o8[/video]

Questo se la farebbe sotto pure se si trovasse Salvini davanti  .


----------



## gabri65 (1 Maggio 2021)

Qualcuno lo abbatta.

Anche per il bene di suo figlio.


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2021)

fabri47;2326151 ha scritto:


> Siamo passati dai primo maggio con i Litfiba dei tempi d'oro (che indignavano la politica ed il vaticano) e le ospitate dei Led Zeppelin ad un soggetto imbarazzante Fedez che fa la parte del (finto) paladino, che in realtà serve il potere che a sua volta lo applaude. E c'è chi parla di "coraggio"  .



Quanta ragione.

Il 1 maggio è sempre stato un concerto di protesta.

Questi invece tutti appecorati. Maledetti.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Maggio 2021)

*Grande tensione tra Fedez e la dirigenza Rai. La Rai, tramite una nota, aveva detto di non chiedere i testi degli artisti che si esibiscono al Concerto del Primo Maggio. Ma il rapper, tramite un video, smentisce tutto e fa vedere la sua telefonata ai vertici Rai, con la vicedirettrice di Rai 3, Ilaria Capitani, che lo esorta a moderare il linguaggio.*


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2021)

fabri47;2326177 ha scritto:


> *Grande tensione tra Fedez e la dirigenza Rai. La Rai, tramite una nota, aveva detto di non chiedere i testi degli artisti che si esibiscono al Concerto del Primo Maggio. Ma il rapper, tramite un video, smentisce tutto e fa vedere la sua telefonata ai vertici Rai, con la vicedirettrice di Rai 3, Ilaria Capitani, che lo esorta a moderare il linguaggio.*



Questo idiota e quella cretinetta della moglie sono dei bot. Vivono di hashtag. Tutto quello che fanno, è per finire in tendenza. Tra i peana degli scemi lobotomizzati che popolano Twitter.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Maggio 2021)

fabri47;2326177 ha scritto:


> *Grande tensione tra Fedez e la dirigenza Rai. La Rai, tramite una nota, aveva detto di non chiedere i testi degli artisti che si esibiscono al Concerto del Primo Maggio. Ma il rapper, tramite un video, smentisce tutto e fa vedere la sua telefonata ai vertici Rai, con la vicedirettrice di Rai 3, Ilaria Capitani, che lo esorta a moderare il linguaggio.*


Atteggiamento ridicolo della Rai. Si preoccupano addirittura di Fedez, con un discorso populista come tanti sulla Lega. Ma sul serio??? Abbiamo assistito a Piero Pelù che dava a Renzi del massone ("boyscout di Licio Gelli") e che vent'anni prima metteva il preservativo sul microfono di Mollica...Ma dai!!! Mi auguro sia tutta una sceneggiata volta a dargli attenzione e fargli fare la parte dell'"anti-sistema" (che intanto riceve i complimenti dal PD).


----------



## SoloMVB (1 Maggio 2021)

Veda di togliere le bambole dalle mani del figlio,forse fa ancora in tempo,ma forse non è ciò che vuole...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Maggio 2021)

Ostellari sta ricevendo minacce di morte di ogni tipo.
Però quello va bene, basta non pronunciare la parola froc...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Maggio 2021)

SoloMVB;2326188 ha scritto:


> Veda di togliere le bambole dalle mani del figlio,forse fa ancora in tempo,ma forse non è ciò che vuole...



Impongono queste cose al figlio, come i giochi con gli smalti, e poi lo riprendono per darlo in pasto ai social.


----------



## gabri65 (1 Maggio 2021)

Solo in Itagl ... ehm, Italia, succedono queste cose.

L'Ambrogino-******* d'oro per alti servigi, hai capito. Chiaro che le menti migliori fuggono all'estero, a vedere 'ste robe.


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Maggio 2021)

fabri47;2326120 ha scritto:


> Al concerto del primo maggio di Roma, tenutosi quest'anno all'Auditorium Parco della Musica di Roma, a causa del covid-19, il rapper *Fedez *, sul palco, ha fatto un *monologo *(già precedentemente annunciato e che si teme creerà molte tensioni in Rai e nel governo), in cui ha criticato la *Lega *colpevole di ritardare l'approvazione del *Ddl Zan *contro l'omotransfobia.
> 
> "_Ostellari ha deciso che un disegno di legge già approvato alla Camera può tranquillamente essere bloccato dal'iniziativa di un singolo, cioè se stesso. Ma d'altronde Ostellari fa parte di uno schieramento politico che negli anni si è distinto per la sua lotta all'uguaglianza. Vorrei decantarvi un po' di loro aforismi, se posso_" sono state le sue parole.
> 
> ...



Qui figuraccia di quei clown della Rai, comunque. Che senso ha provare a censurarlo? Manco fosse MLK.
Su lui e moglie stendiamo un velo pietoso....


----------



## fabri47 (1 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2326173 ha scritto:


> Quanta ragione.
> *
> Il 1 maggio è sempre stato un concerto di protesta.
> *
> Questi invece tutti appecorati. Maledetti.


Non lo è più da anni, purtroppo. Basti vedere i nomi che ci vanno e, soprattutto, chi lo organizza (i sindacati sono ormai i primi schiavi dei padroni che criticano a parole).


----------



## fabri47 (1 Maggio 2021)

Z A Z A';2326209 ha scritto:


> Qui figuraccia di quei clown della Rai, comunque. Che senso ha provare a censurarlo? Manco fosse MLK.
> Su lui e moglie stendiamo un velo pietoso....


La sinistra (Rai 3 è gestita da sempre da loro e diretta da Franco Di Mare vicino al M5S), ora che Salvini governa con loro, da che era il loro nemico numero uno, lo difende addirittura.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Maggio 2021)

Ma perchè anzichè cantare (o frignare,tipico delle sue canzoni),ha fatto un monologo ?

Non basta tutta la visibilità che i due inutili (marito+moglie) hanno sul web?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Maggio 2021)

Z A Z A';2326209 ha scritto:


> Qui figuraccia di quei clown della Rai, comunque. Che senso ha provare a censurarlo? Manco fosse MLK.
> Su lui e moglie stendiamo un velo pietoso....



Credo sia stato tutto orchestrato per dargli visibilità. Non si è parlato di altro tutto il giorno, con il risultato che tutti aspettavano trepidanti questo discorso da statista.

Facendo una rapida ricerca leggo che questa Ilaria Capitani era portavoce di Veltroni....


----------



## gabri65 (1 Maggio 2021)

fabri47;2326210 ha scritto:


> Non lo è più da anni, purtroppo. Basti vedere i nomi che ci vanno e, soprattutto, chi lo organizza (i sindacati sono ormai i primi schiavi dei padroni che criticano a parole).



Grandi sindacalisti, uh.

Lo sono sempre stati, servi dei padroni. Poi producono persone d'eccellenza, tipo quel delinquente di Moretti, che c'ha più nomine e onorificenze della regina d'Inghilterra.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Maggio 2021)

*Cirinnà (PD): "Ascolto le parole coraggiose di Fedez al concertone. Un Primo Maggio dei diritti, civili e sociali insieme. In Italia non c&#8217;è nè ci sarà mai censura, ed è assurdo doverlo ripetere. Mai, soprattutto in Rai, servizio pubblico, chiamato al rispetto della Costituzione".*


----------



## fabri47 (1 Maggio 2021)

fabri47;2326231 ha scritto:


> *Cirinnà (PD): "Ascolto le parole coraggiose di Fedez al concertone. Un Primo Maggio dei diritti, civili e sociali insieme. In Italia non c&#8217;è nè ci sarà mai censura, ed è assurdo doverlo ripetere. Mai, soprattutto in Rai, servizio pubblico, chiamato al rispetto della Costituzione".*


Che sceneggiata! L'anti-sistema Fedez difeso dal PD.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Maggio 2021)

fabri47;2326231 ha scritto:


> *Cirinnà (PD): "Ascolto le parole coraggiose di Fedez al concertone. Un PrimoMaggio dei diritti, civili e sociali insieme. In Italia non c&#8217;è nè ci sarà mai censura, ed è assurdo doverlo ripetere. Mai, soprattutto in Rai, servizio pubblico, chiamato al rispetto della Costituzione".*



La censura in Italia inizierà proprio con l'approvazione del DDL Zan.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Maggio 2021)

Ovviamente ridicola anche la Lega. Un paese alla fame e si preoccupano dell'intervento di sto qui. Ridicoli! Almeno, si impegnassero a bloccare questa legge, prima di distruggere definitivamente l'economia di questo paese assieme ai nemici/amici PD e M5S ed il loro dio Draghi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Maggio 2021)

questo manco sa leggere il discorso che gli scrivono....

PS: ma chi la guarda sta roba? mah......


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2021)

Ma infatti, ora che non è più possibile immergersi tra le nebbie lisergiche e tracannarsi Peroni a Piazza San Giovanni, lasciando poi un porcile a cielo aperto, a che serve più sto "concertone"? Perchè non lo aboliscono definitivamente?


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Maggio 2021)

Toby rosso nero;2326218 ha scritto:


> Credo sia stato tutto orchestrato per dargli visibilità. Non si è parlato di altro tutto il giorno, con il risultato che tutti aspettavano trepidanti questo discorso da statista.
> 
> Facendo una rapida ricerca leggo che questa Ilaria Capitani era portavoce di Veltroni....



Lui sicuramente lo ha pianificato minuziosamente (infatti ha preventivamente registrato la telefonata...) per aumentarne esponenzialmente la risonanza mediatica, ma quelli della Rai sono semplicemente incompetenti, non li vedo partecipi. Come giustamente dice [MENTION=3146]fabri47[/MENTION], ora che nel governo c'è anche Sal Veeney devono un po' leccargli il culetto.


----------



## Swaitak (1 Maggio 2021)

i paladini di sta cippa, magari la moglie poi ti piazza le bottigliette d'acqua per diventare fluidi a 100&#8364;


----------



## clanton (2 Maggio 2021)

.


----------



## admin (2 Maggio 2021)

*Attenzione: non lo ripetiamo più. Ognuno è libero di pensarla come meglio crede ma senza provocare gli altri. Dite la vostra, senza creare flame.

Non ci saranno ulteriori avvertimenti. Si torna immediatamente on topic e no si replica ai richiami.*


----------



## clanton (2 Maggio 2021)

.


----------



## admin (2 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2326270 ha scritto:


> *Attenzione: non lo ripetiamo più. Ognuno è libero di pensarla come meglio crede ma senza provocare gli altri. Dite la vostra, senza creare flame.
> 
> Non ci saranno ulteriori avvertimenti. Si torna immediatamente on topic e no si replica ai richiami.*



Purtroppo con i flamer di professione c'è poco da fare.

Andiamo avanti.


----------



## DavidGoffin (2 Maggio 2021)

DDL Zan, i problemi seri dell'Italia di oggi....certo.

Oggi pomeriggio c'era ciclo Pozzetto su La7 e c'era Patata Bollente con lui e Massimo Ranieri, film serio in cui si toccava il tema sensibilizzando e si parlava persino di fascismo. Era il 1979. Adesso tutto è indignarsi e colpi di hastag, si fa così.
Erano molto più seri 40 anni fa, e con questo dico tutto.


----------



## danjr (2 Maggio 2021)

fabri47;2326120 ha scritto:


> Al concerto del primo maggio di Roma, tenutosi quest'anno all'Auditorium Parco della Musica di Roma, a causa del covid-19, il rapper *Fedez *, sul palco, ha fatto un *monologo *(già precedentemente annunciato e che si teme creerà molte tensioni in Rai e nel governo), in cui ha criticato la *Lega *colpevole di ritardare l'approvazione del *Ddl Zan *contro l'omotransfobia.
> 
> "_Ostellari ha deciso che un disegno di legge già approvato alla Camera può tranquillamente essere bloccato dal'iniziativa di un singolo, cioè se stesso. Ma d'altronde Ostellari fa parte di uno schieramento politico che negli anni si è distinto per la sua lotta all'uguaglianza. Vorrei decantarvi un po' di loro aforismi, se posso_" sono state le sue parole.
> 
> ...



Ha avuto molto coraggio, Si può essere d’accordo i meno sulla questione (io onestamente sono d’accordissimo), però in un mondo di senza p. Ha dimostrato di averne


----------



## admin (2 Maggio 2021)

DavidGoffin;2326295 ha scritto:


> DDL Zan, i problemi seri dell'Italia di oggi....certo.
> 
> Oggi pomeriggio c'era ciclo Pozzetto su La7 e c'era Patata Bollente con lui e Massimo Ranieri, film serio in cui si toccava il tema sensibilizzando e si parlava persino di fascismo. Era il 1979. Adesso tutto è indignarsi e colpi di hastag, si fa così.
> Erano molto più seri 40 anni fa, e con questo dico tutto.



Se passa sta roba, la pazzia di questa gente travolgerà, tra le altre cose, tutti i film storici della commedia italiana anni '80 '90. Verranno spazzati via.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Maggio 2021)

fabri47;2326120 ha scritto:


> Al concerto del primo maggio di Roma, tenutosi quest'anno all'Auditorium Parco della Musica di Roma, a causa del covid-19, il rapper *Fedez *, sul palco, ha fatto un *monologo *(già precedentemente annunciato e che si teme creerà molte tensioni in Rai e nel governo), in cui ha criticato la *Lega *colpevole di ritardare l'approvazione del *Ddl Zan *contro l'omotransfobia.
> 
> "_Ostellari ha deciso che un disegno di legge già approvato alla Camera può tranquillamente essere bloccato dal'iniziativa di un singolo, cioè se stesso. Ma d'altronde Ostellari fa parte di uno schieramento politico che negli anni si è distinto per la sua lotta all'uguaglianza. Vorrei decantarvi un po' di loro aforismi, se posso_" sono state le sue parole.
> 
> ...



Bravo, ha ragione su tutta la linea .


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Maggio 2021)

È così ridicolo da essere fin troppo palese che è stato tutto organizzato... Pietà


----------



## admin (2 Maggio 2021)

Magnus_Marcus;2326349 ha scritto:


> È così ridicolo da essere fin troppo palese che è stato tutto organizzato... Pietà



Assolutamente. Questo e la moglie devono essere sempre e comunque in tendenza. Quindi le pensano tutte.


----------



## Franz64 (2 Maggio 2021)

Bravo Fedez, hai dimostrato la tua intelligenza e sensibilità su importanti temi.
Magari ora qualcuno in più capirà l'importanza dell'approvazione del ddl Zan


----------



## Oronzo Cana (2 Maggio 2021)

fabri47;2326231 ha scritto:


> *Cirinnà (PD): "Ascolto le parole coraggiose di Fedez al concertone. Un Primo Maggio dei diritti, civili e sociali insieme. In Italia non c&#8217;è nè ci sarà mai censura, ed è assurdo doverlo ripetere. Mai, soprattutto in Rai, servizio pubblico, chiamato al rispetto della Costituzione".*



l'ultima volta che la RAI ha censurato un tizio per dissenso politico poi quel tizio ha fondato un movimento  gia me la vedo la ferragni come first lady


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Maggio 2021)

Magnus_Marcus;2326349 ha scritto:


> È così ridicolo da essere fin troppo palese che è stato tutto organizzato... Pietà



Ci fossero più persone che pensano ai diritti civili. 
Poi il fatto che siano mediaticamente molto esposti gli fa solo onore, potrebbe star a casa con i loro figli tranquilli a godersi la vita invece si impegnano per nobili cause.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (2 Maggio 2021)

fabri47;2326120 ha scritto:


> Al concerto del primo maggio di Roma, tenutosi quest'anno all'Auditorium Parco della Musica di Roma, a causa del covid-19, il rapper *Fedez *, sul palco, ha fatto un *monologo *(già precedentemente annunciato e che si teme creerà molte tensioni in Rai e nel governo), in cui ha criticato la *Lega *colpevole di ritardare l'approvazione del *Ddl Zan *contro l'omotransfobia.
> 
> "_Ostellari ha deciso che un disegno di legge già approvato alla Camera può tranquillamente essere bloccato dal'iniziativa di un singolo, cioè se stesso. Ma d'altronde Ostellari fa parte di uno schieramento politico che negli anni si è distinto per la sua lotta all'uguaglianza. Vorrei decantarvi un po' di loro aforismi, se posso_" sono state le sue parole.
> 
> ...



Non commento neppure le frasi aberranti di alcuni esponenti della Lega. Il punto, secondo me, è che ciascuno in questo mondo ha delle priorità, ma le priorità di alcuni sembrano più importanti delle priorità di altri: in un Paese allo sbando, *per me* discutere continuamente del Decreto Zan come fanno certi "VIP" non ha senso. Perché non li si sente mai esporsi per problemi come quello sanitario o quello scolastico, dove il sistema fa acqua da tutte le parti? Gira e rigira toccano sempre gli stessi punti, certo per tornaconto personale e non per reali interessi nei confronti della problematica discussa.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (2 Maggio 2021)

Super_Lollo;2326357 ha scritto:


> Ci fossero più persone che pensano ai diritti civili.
> Poi il fatto che siano mediaticamente molto esposti gli fa solo onore, potrebbe star a casa con i loro figli tranquilli a godersi la vita invece si impegnano per nobili cause.



Sai, cosa Lollo? È giustissimo che ci siano persone che si espongono per discutere dei diritti civili, ma spesso questi individui lo fanno per mero interesse personale e non certo perché realmente convinti di quel che dicono. Sarebbe poi bello che, dalla loro (im)meritata posizione, parlassero anche di altri temi scottanti per il futuro dell'Italia.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (2 Maggio 2021)

ThaiBoxer93;2326358 ha scritto:


> Non commento neppure le frasi aberranti di alcuni esponenti della Lega. Il punto, secondo me, è che ciascuno in questo mondo ha delle priorità, ma le priorità di alcuni sembrano più importanti delle priorità di altri: in un Paese allo sbando, *per me* discutere continuamente del Decreto Zan come fanno certi "VIP" non ha senso. Perché non li si sente mai esporsi per problemi come quello sanitario o quello scolastico, dove il sistema fa acqua da tutte le parti? Gira e rigira toccano sempre gli stessi punti, certo per tornaconto personale e non per reali interessi nei confronti della problematica discussa.



bisogna anche dire che i temi civili sono piu facili da trattare per gente che ha una cultura di basso livello come fedez e i vari pelu citato prima e artistucoli vari che calcano il palco del concerto del primo maggio. Se devi parlare di scuola, sanità ecc almeno l'abc dell'economia devi saperla


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (2 Maggio 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2326360 ha scritto:


> bisogna anche dire che i temi civili sono piu facili da trattare per gente che ha una cultura di basso livello come fedez e i vari pelu citato prima e artistucoli vari che calcano il palco del concerto del primo maggio. Se devi parlare di scuola, sanità ecc almeno l'abc dell'economia devi saperla



Quel che dici è vero; trattare certi temi più "complessi" richiede una comprensione più ampia di più aspetti.


----------



## admin (2 Maggio 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2326360 ha scritto:


> bisogna anche dire che i temi civili sono piu facili da trattare per gente che ha una cultura di basso livello come fedez e i vari pelu citato prima e artistucoli vari che calcano il palco del concerto del primo maggio. Se devi parlare di scuola, sanità ecc almeno l'abc dell'economia devi saperla



Però c'è da dire che ci sono temi sociali, e temi sociali. Questi qui sono temi sociali terra terra (I gay sono già tutelati alla pari di tutti gli alti cittadini. Non capisco perche aggredire un gay sia più grave che farlo nei confronti di un etero. Chi lo fa, deve pagarla allo stesso modo). Tutta propaganda. Poi, ci sono tempi sociali molto molto più nobili e seri.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Maggio 2021)

ThaiBoxer93;2326359 ha scritto:


> Sai, cosa Lollo? È giustissimo che ci siano persone che si espongono per discutere dei diritti civili, ma spesso questi individui lo fanno per mero interesse personale e non certo perché realmente convinti di quel che dicono. Sarebbe poi bello che, dalla loro (im)meritata posizione, parlassero anche di altri temi scottanti per il futuro dell'Italia.



Dici ? A me così da esterno non sembra che lo faccia per interesse.
La loro famiglia si è esposta molte volte per nobili cause come la raccolta fondi per i lavoratori del mondo dello spettacolo facendo il record europeo ( 3 o 4 milioni di euro ) , raccolta fondi per l ospedale Covid al San Raffaele ecc ecc . 

Poi oh, io parlo da esterno. Quindi è solo una mia impressione.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (2 Maggio 2021)

Super_Lollo;2326366 ha scritto:


> Dici ? A me così da esterno non sembra che lo faccia per interesse.
> La loro famiglia si è esposta molte volte per nobili cause come la raccolta fondi per i lavoratori del mondo dello spettacolo facendo il record europeo ( 3 o 4 milioni di euro ) , raccolta fondi per l ospedale Covid al San Raffaele ecc ecc .
> 
> Poi oh, io parlo da esterno. Quindi è solo una mia impressione.



Chiaro, Lollo, anche la mia è solo un'impressione: non ho certo la presunzione di aver detto la verità. Forse, avrei dovuto dire che in generale, senza fermarmi nello specifico di Fedez, l'idea che ho io è questa


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2326364 ha scritto:


> Però c'è da dire che ci sono temi sociali, e temi sociali. Questi qui sono temi sociali terra terra (I gay sono già tutelati alla pari di tutti gli alti cittadini. Non capisco perche aggredire un gay sia più grave che farlo nei confronti di un etero. Chi lo fa, deve pagarla allo stesso modo). Tutta propaganda. Poi, ci sono tempi sociali molto molto più nobili e seri.



No attenzione, la legge italiana prevede pene per discorsi o istigazione alla violenza contro nazionalità, l&#8217;etnia o la religione. 
Il DDL Zan introduce giustamente anche discriminazioni di tipo sessuale ecc ecc. 

Sta proprio lì la differenza.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Maggio 2021)

ThaiBoxer93;2326373 ha scritto:


> Chiaro, Lollo, anche la mia è solo un'impressione: non ho certo la presunzione di aver detto la verità. Forse, avrei dovuto dire che in generale, senza fermarmi nello specifico di Fedez, l'idea che ho io è questa



Si sì, ci mancherebbe


----------



## Milo (2 Maggio 2021)

Ma di corruzione, mafia, gli ospedali cadenti del sud&#8230; di questo mai è???

Ahhhh perché ai bimbetti fan di Fedez non gliene importa di queste cose!!!


----------



## claudiop77 (2 Maggio 2021)

Super_Lollo;2326374 ha scritto:


> No attenzione, la legge italiana prevede pene per discorsi o istigazione alla violenza contro nazionalità, l&#8217;etnia o la religione.
> Il DDL Zan introduce giustamente anche discriminazioni di tipo sessuale ecc ecc.
> 
> Sta proprio lì la differenza.



Invece insultare chi è brutto, grasso, pelato, ecc.va bene? O tutto o niente.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Maggio 2021)

*Fedez idolo sui social. Primo in tendenza mondiale su Twitter e molti complimenti, dalla comica Sabina Guzzanti a Laura Boldrini, fino a Tommaso Zorzi, vincitore dell'ultima edizione del GF VIP. Tantissime critiche alla Rai.*


----------



## admin (2 Maggio 2021)

Super_Lollo;2326374 ha scritto:


> No attenzione, la legge italiana prevede pene per discorsi o istigazione alla violenza contro nazionalità, l’etnia o la religione.
> Il DDL Zan introduce giustamente anche discriminazioni di tipo sessuale ecc ecc.
> 
> Sta proprio lì la differenza.



Eh Lollo, buongiorno. È ciò di cui parliamo da almeno un paio di settimane. 

Ribadisco la non necessità di questi distinguo. Considerato che la legge già tutela abbastanza. Se io discuto animatamente con un gay, lui mi vomita addosso di tutto e a me scappa un “finocchio” (NB È solo un esempio, mai dato de finocchio a nessuno) io ci passo i guai mentre lui ne esce come un martire


----------



## fabri47 (2 Maggio 2021)

fabri47;2326394 ha scritto:


> *Fedez idolo sui social. Primo in tendenza mondiale su Twitter e molti complimenti, dalla comica Sabina Guzzanti a Laura Boldrini, fino a Tommaso Zorzi, vincitore dell'ultima edizione del GF VIP. Tantissime critiche alla Rai.*


Complimenti alla Rai e ai partiti di governo, che hanno fatto il gioco di questo qui. Manca solo che ce lo troviamo in politica, per contribuire al degrado di questo paese distrutto. Da notare che l'"idolo" Fedez, in tutti questi giorni, non ha speso una parola sul suo amato Grillo e sulla ragazza presunta stuprata. "_Eh no, ma pensa al bene degli italiani_"  .


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2326397 ha scritto:


> Eh Lollo, buongiorno. È ciò di cui parliamo da almeno un paio di settimane.
> 
> Ribadisco la non necessità di questi distinguo. Considerato che la legge già tutela abbastanza. Se io discuto animatamente con un gay, lui mi vomita addosso di tutto e a me scappa un &#8220;finocchio&#8221; (NB È solo un esempio, mai dato de finocchio a nessuno) io ci passo i guai mentre lui ne esce come un martire



Beh ma allora vale per tutto, la differenza è che te non vieni discriminato dagli altri per un motivo particolare i Gay si. 

È questo il problema, va punita ogni forma di razzismo. Ogni.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Maggio 2021)

claudiop77;2326393 ha scritto:


> Invece insultare chi è brutto, grasso, pelato, ecc.va bene? O tutto o niente.



Ogni tipo di discriminazione.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Maggio 2021)

Come dice il buon Povia: "I cantanti ribelli anti-sistema fanno tutti parte del sistema".


----------



## danjr (2 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2326364 ha scritto:


> Però c'è da dire che ci sono temi sociali, e temi sociali. Questi qui sono temi sociali terra terra (I gay sono già tutelati alla pari di tutti gli alti cittadini. Non capisco perche aggredire un gay sia più grave che farlo nei confronti di un etero. Chi lo fa, deve pagarla allo stesso modo). Tutta propaganda. Poi, ci sono tempi sociali molto molto più nobili e seri.



Non si tratta solo di una tutela legale, ma di una discriminazione che non si può negare che in certe realtà permanga. Tutta una serie di discriminazioni che magari non sfocia nel reato perseguibile, me che sommate tutte insieme rendono la vita davvero difficile a chi le subisce


----------



## danjr (2 Maggio 2021)

fabri47;2326394 ha scritto:


> *Fedez idolo sui social. Primo in tendenza mondiale su Twitter e molti complimenti, dalla comica Sabina Guzzanti a Laura Boldrini, fino a Tommaso Zorzi, vincitore dell'ultima edizione del GF VIP. Tantissime critiche alla Rai.*



Se sei primo in tendenza mondiale vuol dire che qualcosa di comunicazione nella tua vita l'hai capita. Mai ascoltato musicalmente ma deve essere una persona davvero intelligente, che la si condivida o meno questo è innegabile. Il vero problema non è lui, ma i dinosauri che ci amministrano a tutti i livelli. Nella Rai c'è gente che si è fatta insegnare l'abc della nuova comunicazione e sicuramente l'incompetenza regna sovrana in tutte le istituzioni nostrane. Questo sarebbe un tema su qui riflettere


----------



## emamilan99 (2 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2326350 ha scritto:


> Assolutamente. Questo e la moglie devono essere sempre e comunque in tendenza. Quindi le pensano tutte.



infatti, poi chissà quale partito favoriscono e quale invece danneggiano.. sono seguiti da milioni di ragazzini che si stanno facendo indottrinare da fedez e moglie. Il pd ne giova solamente


----------



## admin (2 Maggio 2021)

Super_Lollo;2326426 ha scritto:


> Beh ma allora vale per tutto, la differenza è che te non vieni discriminato dagli altri per un motivo particolare i Gay si.
> 
> È questo il problema, va punita ogni forma di razzismo. Ogni.



Ho sentito gente litigare per strada dicendo "Storpio di m." "Pelato di m." "Barbone di m".

La legge deve valere per tutti. Non solo per i gay.

Se fanno una legge Zan che tutela TUTTI, non solo i gay, sarei il primo a favore. Ma così si rischia di creare qualcosa di pericolosissimo. Oltre ad enormi divisioni sociali.

Citando Orwell, c'è chi è più uguale degli altri.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Maggio 2021)

emamilan99;2326446 ha scritto:


> infatti, poi chissà quale partito favoriscono e quale invece danneggiano.. sono seguiti da milioni di ragazzini che si stanno facendo indottrinare da fedez e moglie. Il pd ne giova solamente


Fedez sostiene il M5S, una volta cantò pure l'inno, poi recentemente Conte poco prima di cadere lo aveva scelto assieme alla moglie per fare pubblicità alle mascherine. Infatti, non si è espresso in merito alla vicenda di Grillo e non era certo un tabù, visto ci sono stati cantanti che lo hanno fatto, tipo il frontman dei Maneskin.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Maggio 2021)

*Michele Anzaldi (IV) della vigilanza Rai: "Caso Fedez è l'apice del fallimento targato M5S nella gestione della Rai".*


----------



## admin (2 Maggio 2021)

fabri47;2326449 ha scritto:


> Fedez sostiene il M5S, una volta cantò pure l'inno, poi recentemente Conte poco prima di cadere lo aveva scelto assieme alla moglie per fare pubblicità alle mascherine. Infatti, non si è espresso in merito alla vicenda di Grillo e non era certo un tabù, visto ci sono stati cantanti che lo hanno fatto, tipo il frontman dei Maneskin.



E' un pupazzo mosso dai grandi gruppo di potere ed editoriali.

Basta vedere i redazionali che settimanalmente CorSera e Repubblica dedicano a sto scemo e alla moglie. Mai visto nulla di simile.

E' possibile che ci sia gente che si beve tutto di tutto?


----------



## emamilan99 (2 Maggio 2021)

fabri47;2326449 ha scritto:


> Fedez sostiene il M5S, una volta cantò pure l'inno, poi recentemente Conte poco prima di cadere lo aveva scelto assieme alla moglie per fare pubblicità alle mascherine. Infatti, non si è espresso in merito alla vicenda di Grillo e non era certo un tabù, visto ci sono stati cantanti che lo hanno fatto, tipo il frontman dei Maneskin.



si, vero, ma il ddl zan è più sostenuto dal pd visto che porta il nome di un suo esponente. in ogni caso ormai pd e m5s sono la stessa cosa


----------



## emamilan99 (2 Maggio 2021)

fabri47;2326454 ha scritto:


> *Michele Anzaldi (PD) della vigilanza Rai: "Caso Fedez è l'apice del fallimento targato M5S nella gestione della Rai".*



mi sa che è in italia viva, non più pd


----------



## fabri47 (2 Maggio 2021)

emamilan99;2326458 ha scritto:


> si, vero, ma il ddl zan è più sostenuto dal pd visto che porta il nome di un suo esponente. in ogni caso ormai pd e m5s sono la stessa cosa


Il M5S ormai è la stampella del PD, settimane fa ho visto un post di Toninelli con gli arcobaleni e a sostegno della legge.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Maggio 2021)

*Giuseppe Conte (M5S) sui social: "Io sto con Fedez. Nessuna censura".*


----------



## shevchampions (2 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2326447 ha scritto:


> Ho sentito gente litigare per strada dicendo "Storpio di m." "Pelato di m." "Barbone di m".
> 
> La legge deve valere per tutti. Non solo per i gay.



Hai ragione. Il punto però è che qui si parla di struttre di discriminazione. Quella di cui parli tu è la più terra terra, l'insulto, e quando questo è dissociato dal piano istituzionale o strutturale può anche essere definito bigottismo.

Le cose si fanno più complesse quando l'insulto, o il bigottismo, si associa al piano più strutturale (es. Negazione di alcuni diritti). Questo per farla molto semplice. Pensa al pelato qui, non credo questo problema sussista se non magari in particolari contesti professionali. Per quanto riguarda, sempre nel tuo esempio, lo storpio, bene il problema si allarga e di molto (tra l'altro il ddl Zan include la disabilità). Dobbiamo cercare di capire che ci sono gradi diversi di discriminazione e che l'errore sta appiattire il discorso alla componente individuale.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Maggio 2021)

Da quello che ho letto, questa Ilaria Capitani, la vicedirettrice di Rai 3 che voleva "censurare" Fedez, è una delle solite che cambiano ideologia a seconda delle poltrone. Prima lavorava per Veltroni, mentre ora è vicina alla Lega e per questo se l'è presa con Fedez.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Maggio 2021)

*La Rai afferma che nel video di Fedez ci sono stati dei tagli. L'azienda, nel comunicato, riporta le parole che non sono state fatte ascoltare nel video: "Mi scusi Fedez, sono Ilaria Capitani, vicedirettrice di Rai3, la Rai non ha proprio alcuna censura da fare. Nel senso che la Rai fa un acquisto di diritti e ripresa, quindi la Rai non è responsabile né della sua presenza, ci mancherebbe altro, né di quello che lei dirà...Ci tengo a sottolinearle che la Rai non ha assolutamente una censura, ok? Non è questo [?] Dopodiché io ritengo inopportuno il contesto, ma questa è una cosa sua".*


----------



## fabri47 (2 Maggio 2021)

fabri47;2326473 ha scritto:


> *La Rai afferma che nel video di Fedez ci sono stati dei tagli. L'azienda, nel comunicato, riporta le parole che non sono state fatte ascoltare nel video: "Mi scusi Fedez, sono Ilaria Capitani, vicedirettrice di Rai3, la Rai non ha proprio alcuna censura da fare. Nel senso che la Rai fa un acquisto di diritti e ripresa, quindi la Rai non è responsabile né della sua presenza, ci mancherebbe altro, né di quello che lei dirà...Ci tengo a sottolinearle che la Rai non ha assolutamente una censura, ok? Non è questo [?] Dopodiché io ritengo inopportuno il contesto, ma questa è una cosa sua".*


Ahahahahah. Quindi è stata una precisazione (fatta male) dalla Rai, che Fedez ha trasformato in censura. Genio! Alla fine, le bufale vengono sempre a galla.


----------



## admin (2 Maggio 2021)

Ancora non mi capacito di come sia possibile che una nazione discuta e stia dietro ad uno che ha dichiarato di essere un tossicodipendente. Boh.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2326447 ha scritto:


> Ho sentito gente litigare per strada dicendo "Storpio di m." "Pelato di m." "Barbone di m".
> 
> La legge deve valere per tutti. Non solo per i gay.
> 
> ...



Concordo ma come ben saprai esistono le urgenze, quindi oggi si affrontano queste discriminazioni domani se ne affronteranno altre. 
Magari domani esce un movimento contro chi ha i capelli rossi, lo stato si prenderà carico del problema è ne apporrà una pezza. 

Oggi non si può negare che la discriminazione verso i Gay sia più forte che contro “ i pelati di m..”


----------



## gabri65 (2 Maggio 2021)

Ideologie in ogni direzione io guardi. Ideologia e basta.

Nessuno vuole le discriminazioni. E la nostra società è già strutturata tramite leggi per questo scopo. Ma credete veramente che con una legge tutti diventino improvvisamente paritari?

Purtroppo io vengo discriminato sul lavoro, perché non sono un raccomandato. In questo caso cosa vogliamo fare?

Ma la cosa che fa più impressione è come certa gente, che appartiene ad un certo credo politico, abbia sempre, sempre, sempre un parere unanime e compatto quando affronta questi casi. Non c'è una voce dissonante. Nemmeno una. Si acclamano sempre i soliti personaggi, che hanno un ruolino di marcia sempre perfetto quando si ha a che fare con il sistema. Come ho già scritto una volta, è tutto molto prevedibile ed automatico, basta leggere i commenti su questo thread.

Adesso 'sto tipo viene portato in trionfo come fosse un eroe. Gli eroi perdono la vita per le cause, eh.

Questo mi sembra che si sia costruito una vita da privilegiato intoccabile, e pure filosofo. Quali sono le sue esperienze di vita che gli attribuirebbero tanto onore? Far giocare il figlio con le bambole? Parteggiare sempre ed invariabilmente con la classe dirigente che comanda? Eh, proprio un comportamento da eroe, cui fare riferimento, sì.

E tutti voi, siete sicuri di pensare con la vostra testa? Siete sicuri di pendere dalle labbra di certi soggetti?

State creando un dio-mostro che poi un giorno vi fagociterà.


----------



## admin (2 Maggio 2021)

Super_Lollo;2326494 ha scritto:


> Concordo ma come ben saprai esistono le urgenze, quindi oggi si affrontano queste discriminazioni domani se ne affronteranno altre.
> Magari domani esce un movimento contro chi ha i capelli rossi, lo stato si prenderà carico del problema è ne apporrà una pezza.
> 
> Oggi non si può negare che la discriminazione verso i Gay sia più forte che contro &#8220; i pelati di m..&#8221;



Non vedo nessuna urgenza. Il mondo ormai è gay. In tv sono tutti gay. Forse, ad essere discriminati oggi sono proprio gli etero.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (2 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2326447 ha scritto:


> Ho sentito gente litigare per strada dicendo "Storpio di m." "Pelato di m." "Barbone di m".
> 
> La legge deve valere per tutti. Non solo per i gay.
> 
> ...



non ho mai visto un pelato picchiato perché pelato. 
Gay che prendono le mazzate tutti i giorni Ve ne sono a valanga. 

Fedez ha fatto benissimo ad esporre la finta libertà di pensiero della RAI che se fosse per me dovrebbe saltare per aria oggi stesso. Invece sono pure obbligato a pagare il canone a sti maledetti


----------



## Teddy (2 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2326498 ha scritto:


> Non vedo nessuna urgenza. Il mondo ormai è gay. In tv sono tutti gay. Forse, ad essere discriminati oggi sono proprio gli etero.



La tv non è lo specchio della realtà. Questo paese ha una mentalità ancora molto arretrata e le discriminazioni esistono, te lo posso assicurare. Non vedi l'urgenza perché non rientri nella "categoria" discriminata.


----------



## mark (2 Maggio 2021)

.


----------



## gabri65 (2 Maggio 2021)

.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Maggio 2021)

.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2326498 ha scritto:


> Non vedo nessuna urgenza. Il mondo ormai è gay. In tv sono tutti gay. Forse, ad essere discriminati oggi sono proprio gli etero.



Si ma esiste un Gay contento che lavora in Tv e centinaia di migliaia di altri Gay che non trovano lavoro neanche come barista.


----------



## vota DC (2 Maggio 2021)

danjr;2326442 ha scritto:


> Se sei primo in tendenza mondiale vuol dire che qualcosa di comunicazione nella tua vita l'hai capita. Mai ascoltato musicalmente ma deve essere una persona davvero intelligente, che la si condivida o meno questo è innegabile. Il vero problema non è lui, ma i dinosauri che ci amministrano a tutti i livelli. Nella Rai c'è gente che si è fatta insegnare l'abc della nuova comunicazione e sicuramente l'incompetenza regna sovrana in tutte le istituzioni nostrane. Questo sarebbe un tema su qui riflettere



Non è farina del suo sacco ciò detto da Fedez ma pezzi presi alle varie interviste fatte ad Alessandra Mussolini.
Ha scelto il momento giusto, non era molto salutare citare Mussolini gli scorsi concerti del primo maggio.

Si stanno facendo a pezzi i diritti sociali per....demolire i diritti civili pure. Con tanto di Zan che si dichiara attivista gay ma è solo uno che ha perso la vista davanti al busto del duce.


----------



## admin (2 Maggio 2021)

.


----------



## gabri65 (2 Maggio 2021)

Super_Lollo;2326535 ha scritto:


> Si ma esiste un Gay contento che lavora in Tv e centinaia di migliaia di altri Gay che non trovano lavoro neanche come barista.



Perché, tutti i gay devono lavorare per forza? Ci sono milioni di non-gay che non lavorano, eh.

Allora sono forse i non-gay ad essere discriminati, ti torna?


----------



## admin (2 Maggio 2021)

Teddy;2326505 ha scritto:


> La tv non è lo specchio della realtà. Questo paese ha una mentalità ancora molto arretrata e le discriminazioni esistono, te lo posso assicurare. Non vedi l'urgenza perché non rientri nella "categoria" discriminata.



Manuele Morganti, Willy Duarte, Niccolò Ciatti, Maurizio Cerrato, etc etc. Tutte persone, etero (o comunque non per discriminazione sessuale) uccise di botte in mezzo alla strada.

L'emergenza c'è, ma non riguarda i gay. O meglio, non i gay.

Anche io sono per il pugno duro nei confronti di questi animali. Ma bisogna tutelare tutti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Maggio 2021)

gabri65;2326540 ha scritto:


> Perché, tutti i gay devono lavorare per forza? Ci sono milioni di non-gay che non lavorano, eh.
> 
> Allora sono forse i non-gay ad essere discriminati, ti torna?



Ma gabri ma è ovvio che il diritto vale per tutti. Gay o no.


----------



## Teddy (2 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2326545 ha scritto:


> Manuele Morganti, Willy Duarte, Niccolò Ciatti, Maurizio Cerrato, etc etc. Tutte persone, etero (o comunque non per discriminazione sessuale) uccise di botte in mezzo alla strada.
> 
> L'emergenza c'è, ma non riguarda i gay. O meglio, non i gay.
> 
> Anche io sono per il pugno duro nei confronti di questi animali. Ma bisogna tutelare tutti.



La discriminazione non si riduce solo alle botte per strada, anzi.


----------



## David Drills (2 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2326447 ha scritto:


> Ho sentito gente litigare per strada dicendo "Storpio di m." "Pelato di m." "Barbone di m".
> 
> La legge deve valere per tutti. Non solo per i gay.
> 
> ...


Credo che i reati verso certe "categorie" che categorie non sono, rientrano nell'aggravante "per futili motivi" (tipo ti spacco la faccia perchè hai i capelli rossi e i rossi mi stanno sulle palle). Ma potrei sbagliare.


----------



## gabri65 (2 Maggio 2021)

Super_Lollo;2326546 ha scritto:


> Ma gabri ma è ovvio che il diritto vale per tutti. Gay o no.



Certo che è ovvio. Come è ovvio che sono pure leggi ad personam solo per promuovere certe idee. Non esiste che vengano fatte distinzioni in base alle inclinazioni sessuali.

Se fai del male ad una persona, le fai del male e stop. Applicate le leggi già esistenti, e chiudiamola con questa farsa. Tanto nella testa delle persone non ci entri per capire i veri motivi di una azione malevola. Trovami la differenza concreta:

- discriminato perchè gay
- discriminato perchè nero
- discriminato perchè brutto
- discriminato perchè incapace
- discriminato perchè QI < 30
- discriminato perchè milanista

Lo sai benissimo come andrà a finire. La cosa verrà strumentalizzata all'inverso, e chiunque si professerà gay nell'intimo, anche se ha moglie e figli, per godere di una sorte di protezione ed appellarsi a diritti prevalicatori. Prevedo un caos totale.


----------



## admin (2 Maggio 2021)

Teddy;2326549 ha scritto:


> La discriminazione non si riduce solo alle botte per strada, anzi.



Ti ho fatto esempi estremi, infatti. Gente ammazzata di botte. La peggior morte che possa esistere. E nessuno di questi è stato ammazzato in quanto gay.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Maggio 2021)

Z A Z A';2326251 ha scritto:


> Lui sicuramente lo ha pianificato minuziosamente (infatti ha preventivamente registrato la telefonata...) per aumentarne esponenzialmente la risonanza mediatica, ma quelli della Rai sono semplicemente incompetenti, non li vedo partecipi. Come giustamente dice [MENTION=3146]fabri47[/MENTION], ora che nel governo c'è anche Sal Veeney devono un po' leccargli il culetto.



Sì, ieri ti avevo detto che la Rai era complice per dargli visibilità, ma a leggere tutte le notizie si tratta proprio di dilettantismo politico.

Sono caduti nella trappola di questi due mostri che curano solo il primo post trend su Twitter, disposti a vendere anche il sedere del figlio pur di aver successo.

Comunque qualcuno l'ha già scritto, ma è proprio il ripetersi dell'ascesa di Grillo. Al posto delle piazze da manipolare c'è Twitter.
Certi mostri vengono creati così.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2326563 ha scritto:


> Ti ho fatto esempi estremi, infatti. Gente ammazzata di botte. La peggior morte che possa esistere. E nessuno di questi è stato ammazzato in quanto gay.


Vogliamo parlare del gioielliere di Cuneo vergognosamente indagato per aver ucciso i rapinatori che stavano aggredendo la sua famiglia? Nessuno che tuteli questa gente, perchè sono elettoralmente irrilevanti e molto meno dei gay che sono tutelati in tutto e per tutto.


----------



## smallball (2 Maggio 2021)

fabri47;2326462 ha scritto:


> Il M5S ormai è la stampella del PD, settimane fa ho visto un post di Toninelli con gli arcobaleni e a sostegno della legge.



fabri e' lampante ormai da mesi


----------



## fabri47 (2 Maggio 2021)

*Salvini si esprime sul caso: "Fedez e Rai 3, polemica tutta interna alla sinistra. Artista di sinistra, &#8220;censori&#8221; di sinistra. Viva la musica e la libertà. Aspettiamo che qualcuno paghi e si dimetta.

P.s. L&#8217;interlocutrice Rai registrata da Fedez era portavoce di Veltroni, sindaco Pd di Roma."*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Maggio 2021)

*Ostellari non molla, nonostante le minacce di morte e i pesantissimi insulti dei seguaci di Fedez e M5S: "Se la legge Zan è scritta male, è dovere del Parlamento riscriverla o cambiarla".*


----------



## fabri47 (2 Maggio 2021)

*Giulia Berdini, fidanzata di Franco Di Mare direttore di Rai 3 dove viene trasmesso il Concertone del Primo Maggio, attacca Fedez su instagram: "Nullità del mainstream sostenuto da qualche parac.lo occulto, innocuo come un omogeneizzato plasmon che manda messaggi alla 'Cetto Laqualunque' durante un comizio in un centro sociale. Bisognoso di pubblicità e visibilità. Fai ascoltare la telefonata in versione integrale, senza tagliarla a tuo comodo e tuo piacere".*


----------



## danjr (2 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2326447 ha scritto:


> Ho sentito gente litigare per strada dicendo "Storpio di m." "Pelato di m." "Barbone di m".
> 
> La legge deve valere per tutti. Non solo per i gay.
> 
> ...


Ti sfugge la cosa principale, l’esempio che continui a fare non vuol dire nulla: qui si parla di gente che viene attaccata proprio perché “diversa”, non che ne mezzo di una disputa per altri motivi poi si aggiunga qualche insulto (che sicuramente verrebbe contestualizzato in un tribunale serio)


----------



## admin (2 Maggio 2021)

fabri47;2326586 ha scritto:


> *Giulia Berdini, fidanzata di Franco Di Mare direttore di Rai 3 dove viene trasmesso il Concertone del Primo Maggio, attacca Fedez su instagram: "Nullità del mainstream sostenuto da qualche parac.lo occulto, innocuo come un omogeneizzato plasmon che manda messaggi alla 'Cetto Laqualunque' durante un comizio in un centro sociale. Bisognoso di pubblicità e visibilità. Fai ascoltare la telefonata in versione integrale, senza tagliarla a tuo comodo e tuo piacere".*



"Nullità del mainstream". Perfetto.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Maggio 2021)

*Selvaggia Lucarelli (che non ha mai nascosto le sue antipatie per Fedez) con un lungo post su Facebook: "Fedez ha fatto benissimo a non cedere alle pressioni che abbiamo ascoltato. E ha fatto anche bene a registrare e a sp......re chi negava tentativi di censura. Faccio però sommessamente notare che alla fine sono rimasti tentativi. E&#8217; salito sul palco e ha detto quello che voleva, non mi pare un passaggio trascurabile. Con un Renzi qualunque dubito anche solo che sarebbe stato INVITATO su quel palco. Fedez improvvisamente paladino del mondo Lgbt. Bene. Fedez però è anche quello che quando il primo cantante italiano famoso anche fuori dai confini nazionali ha fatto coraggiosamente coming out e nel 2010 - mica ora, con la strada più che spianata- nella canzone 'Tutto il contrario' gli dedicò la strofa 'Mi interessa che Tiziano Ferro abbia fatto outing, ora so che ha mangiato più wurstel che crauti. Si era presentato in modo strano con Cristicchi: ciao sono Cristiano non è che me lo ficchi?'. Ora, era ironico? Va bene. Voleva dire il contrario? Va bene. Quella strofa però era violenta, qualunque lettura le si voglia dare. La canzone è ancora lì, mai ritirata. E questo che Fedez definisce 'cambiamento nel modo di esprimersi' lo avrei accompagnato con delle scuse fatte bene a Ferro, come gli suggerì Mika anni fa: 'Si dice sono stato uno s.....o'. Invece, a chi glielo ha fatto notare negli anni, sempre risposte piccate, infastidite. E Ferro- che è stato coraggioso quando quel coraggio poteva avere un prezzo molto alto- non gliel&#8217;ha mai perdonato. A ragione. Non importa quanto si sbaglia, importa come poi decidi di riparare...". *


----------



## fabri47 (2 Maggio 2021)

*Chiara Ferragni pubblica una sua foto su instagram con un post sotto: "Faccia fiera di chi sa che qualche ora dopo suo marito avrebbe reso fiera (quasi) tutta Italia con il suo discorso e coraggio".*


----------



## admin (2 Maggio 2021)

fabri47;2326595 ha scritto:


> *Chiara Ferragni pubblica una sua foto su instagram con un post sotto: "Faccia fiera di chi sa che qualche ora dopo suo marito avrebbe reso fiera (quasi) tutta Italia con il suo discorso e coraggio".*



Ci mancava quest'altra gallina


----------



## gabri65 (2 Maggio 2021)

fabri47;2326595 ha scritto:


> *Chiara Ferragni pubblica una sua foto su instagram con un post sotto: "Faccia fiera di chi sa che qualche ora dopo suo marito avrebbe reso fiera (quasi) tutta Italia con il suo discorso e coraggio".*



Ancora 'sto coraggio. Ma basta per Dio.

Io vi avrei sbattuto in trincea a combattere la guerra, dove la gente è morta per permettervi di vivere una vita principesca basata sull'acqua imbottigliata e un mucchio di oscenità che escono da quella ciabatta che vi ritrovate al posto della bocca. Grazie alla totale demenza del popolo decerebrato.

Il coraggio. Nuovo termine che spopolerà d'ora in poi, già mi vedo hashtags e bandiere con questo termine che arriverò ad odiare, me lo sento.


----------



## admin (2 Maggio 2021)

gabri65;2326610 ha scritto:


> Ancora 'sto coraggio. Ma basta per Dio.
> 
> Io vi avrei sbattuto in trincea a combattere la guerra, dove la gente è morta per permettervi di vivere una vita principesca basata sull'acqua imbottigliata e un mucchio di oscenità che escono da quella ciabatta che vi ritrovate al posto della bocca. Grazie alla totale demenza del popolo decerebrato.
> 
> Il coraggio. Nuovo termine che spopolerà d'ora in poi, già mi vedo hashtags e bandiere con questo termine che arriverò ad odiare, me lo sento.



Il coraggio per parlare a favore del regime ahahahahahaha

Sono coraggiosi come i balilla che alzavano il braccio destro quando passava il duce.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Maggio 2021)

fabri47;2326595 ha scritto:


> *Chiara Ferragni pubblica una sua foto su instagram con un post sotto: "Faccia fiera di chi sa che qualche ora dopo suo marito avrebbe reso fiera (quasi) tutta Italia con il suo discorso e coraggio".*



Siamo un paese in cui un concorrente GF amante del fetish BDSM finisce primo consigliere del governo, un paese in cui un comico fallito e psicopatico porta un partito al 30% dettando le agende dei governi.

In un paese del genere tra qualche anno rischiamo di trovarci questa first lady o premier.
Attenzione.


----------



## gabri65 (2 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2326612 ha scritto:


> Il coraggio per parlare a favore del regime ahahahahahaha
> 
> Sono coraggiosi come i balilla che alzavano il braccio destro quando passava il duce.



Sempre peggio.

Siamo passati dal farci comandare e prendere lezioni di vita prima da dei delinquenti, poi dei venduti alla UE, ad un comico fallito e pazzoide, fino ad un rapper tatuato e mezzo drogato. Il prossimo passo ve lo lascio immaginare.

E la gente si spella le mani. Mani che imbracceranno i forconi contro chi non si allinea.

Un incubo agghiacciante, e non riesco a svegliarmi.


----------



## Milanoide (2 Maggio 2021)

Toby rosso nero;2326619 ha scritto:


> Siamo un paese in cui un concorrente GF amante del fetish BDSM finisce primo consigliere del governo, un paese in cui un comico fallito e psicopatico porta un partito al 30% dettando le agende dei governi.
> 
> In un paese del genere tra qualche anno rischiamo di trovarci questa first lady o premier.
> Attenzione.



Prima dovrà passare sul corpo di Wanda Nara


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Maggio 2021)

fabri47;2326586 ha scritto:


> *Giulia Berdini, fidanzata di Franco Di Mare direttore di Rai 3 dove viene trasmesso il Concertone del Primo Maggio, attacca Fedez su instagram: "Nullità del mainstream sostenuto da qualche parac.lo occulto, innocuo come un omogeneizzato plasmon che manda messaggi alla 'Cetto Laqualunque' durante un comizio in un centro sociale. Bisognoso di pubblicità e visibilità. Fai ascoltare la telefonata in versione integrale, senza tagliarla a tuo comodo e tuo piacere".*



Lui e la moglie hanno 40milioni di followers ma. "cercano visibilità"


----------



## fabri47 (2 Maggio 2021)

In ogni caso, come già da me ribadito, alla fine Fedez è libero di dire tutte le cavolate che vuole (o che gli impongono di dire, visto che una persona libera non riceverebbe così tanti applausi dai poteri forti e così tanta attenzione mediatica). Io me la prendo con i politici che addirittura lo temono, con tutti i problemi seri che ci sono in questo paese. Tanto alla fine ha parlato lo stesso e nella storia del primo maggio è successo molto di peggio, quindi mi sorprendo veramente di tutto questo "terrore" nei confronti di uno che piange come un bambino, appena gli fanno uno scherzo.

Se ieri se ne fossero fregati del suo intervento, oggi si parlerebbe di altro. Fedez inoltre con questa polemica, oltre ad essersi preso le luci della ribalta, le ha tolte al caso del figlio di Beppe Grillo, facendogli un gran bel favore. Il mio terrore è che alla fine uno del genere ce lo troveremo in politica. Grillo, proprio grazie ai loro oppositori e ai bavagli si è imposto in politica, ricordiamolo.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Maggio 2021)

*Salvini dalla D'Urso su Canale 5: "Licenziare gli attuali vertici Rai dopo il caso Fedez? Sono d'accordo. Fedez è stato censurato dalla sinistra, la vicedirettrice di Rai 3 viene dalla sinistra ed il Primo Maggio è un concerto di sinistra. Si mettessero d'accordo tra di loro".*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Maggio 2021)

fabri47;2326633 ha scritto:


> *Salvini dalla D'Urso su Canale 5: "Licenziare gli attuali vertici Rai dopo il caso Fedez? Sono d'accordo. Fedez è stato censurato dalla sinistra, la vicedirettrice di Rai 3 viene dalla sinistra ed il Primo Maggio è un concerto di sinistra. Si mettessero d'accordo tra di loro".*



Questo è scemo, non sa che pesci pigliare con i sondaggi che sprofondano.

Pensi a bloccare la legge in parlamento, il governo è anche il suo. E' l'unica cosa che deve fare.


----------



## gabri65 (2 Maggio 2021)

Super_Lollo;2326626 ha scritto:


> Lui e la moglie hanno 40milioni di followers ma. "cercano visibilità"



Orgoglioso di non essere tra quei 40 milioni. Cifra che non determina automaticamente una loro presunta superiorità morale.

Orgoglioso di non essere follower proprio di nessuno. Orgoglioso di non sapere nemmeno come si fa a diventarlo di chicchessia.

Chissà, se tutti ragionassero come me, a quest'ora 'sti meschini attaccati alla mammella del sistema sarebbero invece a lavorare in fabbrica, sempre siano in grado di avvitare un bullone.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Maggio 2021)

Super_Lollo;2326626 ha scritto:


> Lui e la moglie hanno 40milioni di followers ma. "cercano visibilità"



Sono personaggi umili, riservati e poco appariscenti, si vede.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Maggio 2021)

Toby rosso nero;2326634 ha scritto:


> Questo è scemo, non sa che pesci pigliare con i sondaggi che sprofondano.
> 
> Pensi a bloccare la legge in parlamento, il governo è anche il suo. E' l'unica cosa che deve fare.


Concordo. Se è nato questo caso, è soprattutto colpa loro che temono uno del genere. Rendiamoci conto da chi siamo rappresentati (destra, sinistra, centro).


----------



## fabri47 (2 Maggio 2021)

*Carmelo Abbate dalla D'Urso: "Grazie Fedez, grazie Fedez, che ha alzato il velo dell'ipocrisia. Grazie Fedez per aver aperto un dibattito sulla Legge Zan. Adeguarsi a quale sistema? L'artista lo distrugge il sistema, con la sua licenza intellettuale ed il suo impegno sociale e politico". *


----------



## gabri65 (2 Maggio 2021)

fabri47;2326641 ha scritto:


> *Carmelo Abbate dalla D'Urso: "Grazie Fedez, grazie Fedez, che ha alzato il velo dell'ipocrisia. Grazie Fedez per aver aperto un dibattito sulla Legge Zan. Adeguarsi a quale sistema? L'artista lo distrugge il sistema, con la sua licenza intellettuale ed il suo impegno sociale e politico". *



Sì, come Ruggeri. Pari Pari.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Maggio 2021)

fabri47;2326641 ha scritto:


> *Carmelo Abbate dalla D'Urso: "Grazie Fedez, grazie Fedez, che ha alzato il velo dell'ipocrisia. Grazie Fedez per aver aperto un dibattito sulla Legge Zan. Adeguarsi a quale sistema? L'artista lo distrugge il sistema, con la sua licenza intellettuale ed il suo impegno sociale e politico". *



E' già iniziato il consueto gay pride domenicale dalla D'Urso?

Attendo impaziente l'illuminato commento di Nozzolino o del Ken Umano


----------



## gabri65 (2 Maggio 2021)

Detto tutto questo, direi che siamo a posto.

Abbiamo assistito ufficialmente alla nascita di una stella nel firmamento della politica e della filosofia di questo paese.

Eravamo partiti così:







Siamo finiti così:






Complimenti a tutti.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (2 Maggio 2021)

fabri47;2326641 ha scritto:


> *Carmelo Abbate dalla D'Urso: "Grazie Fedez, grazie Fedez, che ha alzato il velo dell'ipocrisia. Grazie Fedez per aver aperto un dibattito sulla Legge Zan. Adeguarsi a quale sistema? L'artista lo distrugge il sistema, con la sua licenza intellettuale ed il suo impegno sociale e politico". *



Dai, non è possibile parlare di "licenza intellettuale" in riferimento a gente come Fedez e, di riflesso, Chiara Ferragni. Vi prego, fermiamoci finché siamo in tempo! 
Così parla Tito Livio in _Praefatio_, VI: "Io invece anche questo compenso cercherò di ottenere alla mia fatica, di distogliermi dalla vista dei mali di cui per tanti anni la nostra età è stata spettatrice, almeno fino a tanto ch'io m'immergo interamente nel ricordo di quelle lontane vicende, libero da ogni preoccupazione che potrebbe, se non distrarre dalla verità il giudizio dell'autore, per lo meno turbarne la serenità". Duemila anni dopo, Tito Livio è ancora attuale: forse è meglio che anch'io mi rifugi nella storia del passato, a questo punto...


----------



## admin (2 Maggio 2021)

ThaiBoxer93;2326677 ha scritto:


> Dai, non è possibile parlare di "licenza intellettuale" in riferimento a gente come Fedez e, di riflesso, Chiara Ferragni. Vi prego, fermiamoci finché siamo in tempo!
> Così parla Tito Livio in _Praefatio_, VI: "Io invece anche questo compenso cercherò di ottenere alla mia fatica, di distogliermi dalla vista dei mali di cui per tanti anni la nostra età è stata spettatrice, almeno fino a tanto ch'io m'immergo interamente nel ricordo di quelle lontane vicende, libero da ogni preoccupazione che potrebbe, se non distrarre dalla verità il giudizio dell'autore, per lo meno turbarne la serenità". Duemila anni dopo, Tito Livio è ancora attuale: forse è meglio che anch'io mi rifugi nella storia del passato, a questo punto...



Ognuno ha gli "intellettuali" che si merita.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (2 Maggio 2021)

fabri47;2326590 ha scritto:


> *Selvaggia Lucarelli (che non ha mai nascosto le sue antipatie per Fedez) con un lungo post su Facebook: "Fedez ha fatto benissimo a non cedere alle pressioni che abbiamo ascoltato. E ha fatto anche bene a registrare e a sp......re chi negava tentativi di censura. Faccio però sommessamente notare che alla fine sono rimasti tentativi. E’ salito sul palco e ha detto quello che voleva, non mi pare un passaggio trascurabile. Con un Renzi qualunque dubito anche solo che sarebbe stato INVITATO su quel palco. Fedez improvvisamente paladino del mondo Lgbt. Bene. Fedez però è anche quello che quando il primo cantante italiano famoso anche fuori dai confini nazionali ha fatto coraggiosamente coming out e nel 2010 - mica ora, con la strada più che spianata- nella canzone 'Tutto il contrario' gli dedicò la strofa 'Mi interessa che Tiziano Ferro abbia fatto outing, ora so che ha mangiato più wurstel che crauti. Si era presentato in modo strano con Cristicchi: ciao sono Cristiano non è che me lo ficchi?'. Ora, era ironico? Va bene. Voleva dire il contrario? Va bene. Quella strofa però era violenta, qualunque lettura le si voglia dare. La canzone è ancora lì, mai ritirata. E questo che Fedez definisce 'cambiamento nel modo di esprimersi' lo avrei accompagnato con delle scuse fatte bene a Ferro, come gli suggerì Mika anni fa: 'Si dice sono stato uno s.....o'. Invece, a chi glielo ha fatto notare negli anni, sempre risposte piccate, infastidite. E Ferro- che è stato coraggioso quando quel coraggio poteva avere un prezzo molto alto- non gliel’ha mai perdonato. A ragione. Non importa quanto si sbaglia, importa come poi decidi di riparare...". *



La Lucarelli non mi è simpatica ma che dire....gioco, partita, incontro


----------



## danjr (2 Maggio 2021)

gabri65;2326637 ha scritto:


> Orgoglioso di non essere tra quei 40 milioni. Cifra che non determina automaticamente una loro presunta superiorità morale.
> 
> Orgoglioso di non essere follower proprio di nessuno. Orgoglioso di non sapere nemmeno come si fa a diventarlo di chicchessia.
> 
> Chissà, se tutti ragionassero come me, a quest'ora 'sti meschini attaccati alla mammella del sistema sarebbero invece a lavorare in fabbrica, sempre siano in grado di avvitare un bullone.



Ma guarda, nemmeno non averli determina una superiorità morale. Fedez ha la terza media, 2/3 Lamborghini in Garage, ecc., non ho mai ascoltato una sua singola canzone, ma dal punto di vista della comunicazione non si può non considerarlo geniale.


----------



## Djici (2 Maggio 2021)

Super_Lollo;2326626 ha scritto:


> Lui e la moglie hanno 40milioni di followers ma. "cercano visibilità"



Insomma stai facendo essatalente lo stesso discorso di chi diceva che Berlusconi non rubbava perché già ricco...


----------



## gabri65 (2 Maggio 2021)

danjr;2326700 ha scritto:


> Ma guarda, nemmeno non averli determina una superiorità morale. Fedez ha la terza media, 2/3 Lamborghini in Garage, ecc., non ho mai ascoltato una sua singola canzone, ma dal punto di vista della comunicazione non si può non considerarlo geniale.



Tu (e altri) lo considerate geniale. Buon per lui.

Il brutto è che io ho studiato e lavorato una vita per mettere in sicurezza gente come voi, con serietà, e combattendo contro l'incompetenza e le mafiate di sistema, in genere raccattando più bastonate che elogi.

Ma il genio è lui, ne prendo atto. D'altra parte, c'ha le Lamborghini in garage, mi sembra che sia un buon esempio di genialità.

Guarda, non prendertela a male, ma non avrai mai grande considerazione presso di me.


----------



## vota DC (2 Maggio 2021)

Super_Lollo;2326626 ha scritto:


> Lui e la moglie hanno 40milioni di followers ma. "cercano visibilità"



Come Berlusconi che non ha mai rinunciato allo stipendio da politico. Fedez è peggio perché ha fatto violenza su suo figlio per aumentare gli spettatori nonostante ne avesse bizzeffe. Non esiste solo la penetrazione, è come quando certi infermieri mettono i pannolini in testa ai vecchietti e li riprendono dicendo "guarda che tdc"....il bello è che nel suo caso viene tutto derubricato a genialità da artista.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (2 Maggio 2021)

La mia idea su questa storia perfettamente riassunta da una pagina LGBT su instagram


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (2 Maggio 2021)

E ultima


----------



## danjr (2 Maggio 2021)

gabri65;2326720 ha scritto:


> Tu (e altri) lo considerate geniale. Buon per lui.
> 
> Il brutto è che io ho studiato e lavorato una vita per mettere in sicurezza gente come voi, con serietà, e combattendo contro l'incompetenza e le mafiate di sistema, in genere raccattando più bastonate che elogi.
> 
> ...



Non aver grande considerazione da te, per me è motivo di orgoglio (non avertela a male nemmeno te)


----------



## fabri47 (2 Maggio 2021)

*Lucia Annunziata a Mezz'ora in più: "Le scuse di Salini (Ad Rai) non bastano. Sono d'accordo con Fedez. La Rai deve aprire una discussione".*


----------



## fabri47 (2 Maggio 2021)

fabri47;2326806 ha scritto:


> *Lucia Annunziata a Mezz'ora in più: "Le scuse di Salini (Ad Rai) non bastano. Sono d'accordo con Fedez. La Rai deve aprire una discussione".*


Facile prendere posizione contro la governance Rai in scadenza...Conte e Di Maio hanno preso posizione a favore di Fedez (scaricando Di Mare, nominato da loro e che quest'estate sicuramente farà le valigie) ed i burattini che lavorano in Rai fanno altrettanto.


----------



## admin (2 Maggio 2021)

Comunque, mentre gli scemi (come noi) discutono di queste scemenze il paese affonda. Armi di distrazioni di massa.


----------



## Ringhio8 (2 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2326818 ha scritto:


> Comunque, mentre gli scemi (come noi) discutono di queste scemenze il paese affonda. Armi di distrazioni di massa.



E quelli ancor più scemi puntano il dito contro "la gente che non sa comportarsi".


----------



## Hellscream (2 Maggio 2021)

fabri47;2326120 ha scritto:


> Al concerto del primo maggio di Roma, tenutosi quest'anno all'Auditorium Parco della Musica di Roma, a causa del covid-19, il rapper *Fedez *, sul palco, ha fatto un *monologo *(già precedentemente annunciato e che si teme creerà molte tensioni in Rai e nel governo), in cui ha criticato la *Lega *colpevole di ritardare l'approvazione del *Ddl Zan *contro l'omotransfobia.
> 
> "_Ostellari ha deciso che un disegno di legge già approvato alla Camera può tranquillamente essere bloccato dal'iniziativa di un singolo, cioè se stesso. Ma d'altronde Ostellari fa parte di uno schieramento politico che negli anni si è distinto per la sua lotta all'uguaglianza. Vorrei decantarvi un po' di loro aforismi, se posso_" sono state le sue parole.
> 
> ...


----------



## admin (2 Maggio 2021)

Hellscream;2327112 ha scritto:


>



Qui lo scriviamo da tempo. Ma c'è ancora chi ci casca.

Pazzesco.

E' anche per questo che 'sta nazione è arrivata all'ammazzacaffè.


----------

